# Ushers required by code?



## amcsx4 (Jan 14, 2013)

Does anyone know of a specific code that requires ushers for large performance halls? I'm aware ushers are a no brainer for safety but am uncertain if they are legally required by NFPA of any other group.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jan 14, 2013)

Not by the "usher" title but, from 2012 Life Safety Code:

12.7.6* Crowd Managers.
12.7.6.1 Assembly occupancies shall be provided with a minimum
of one trained crowd manager or crowd manager supervisor.
Where the occupant load exceeds 250, additional
trained crowd managers or crowd manager supervisors shall
be provided at a ratio of one crowd manager or crowd manager
supervisor for every 250 occupants, unless otherwise permitted
by one of the following:
(1) This requirement shall not apply to assembly occupancies
used exclusively for religious worship with an occupant
load not exceeding 2000.
(2) The ratio of trained crowd managers to occupants shall be
permitted to be reduced where, in the opinion of the authority
having jurisdiction, the existence of an approved,
supervised automatic sprinkler system and the nature of
the event warrant.
12.7.6.2 The crowd manager shall receive approved training
in crowd management techniques.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jan 14, 2013)

Here's the rest of that:

12.7.7* Drills.
12.7.7.1 The employees or attendants of assembly occupancies
shall be trained and drilled in the duties they are to perform
in case of fire, panic, or other emergency to effect orderly
exiting.
12.7.7.2 Employees or attendants of assembly occupancies
shall be instructed in the proper use of portable fire extinguishers
and other manual fire suppression equipment where
provided.
12.7.7.3* In the following assembly occupancies, an audible
announcement shall be made, or a projected image shall be
shown, prior to the start of each program that notifies occupants
of the location of the exits to be used in case of a fire or
other emergency:
(1) Theaters
(2) Motion picture theaters
(3) Auditoriums
(4) Other similar assembly occupancies with occupant loads
exceeding 300 where there are noncontinuous programs
12.7.7.4 The requirement of 12.7.7.3 shall not apply to assembly
occupancies in schools where used for nonpublic events.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 16, 2013)

As with everything in this field, your local Fire Marshal may have additional restrictions so, you should call your local "AHJ" and ask if there are additional local requirements. 


BillConnerASTC said:


> 12.7.7.3* In the following assembly occupancies, an audible
> announcement shall be made, or a projected image shall be
> shown, prior to the start of each program that notifies occupants
> of the location of the exits to be used in case of a fire or
> ...



Have you ever heard an announcement or seen a projected image showing where the exits are? I sure haven't. Clearly we are a bit behind in following the life safety code.


----------



## VCTMike (Jan 16, 2013)

We do an audio announcement at every show.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, sometimes when presenting at LDI or USITT, which usually is on a code or standards related topic, I will in fact look at every means of egress from the session room, make sure it's unobstructed, and then make an announcement during the intros. It is to make a point, but always fun when the egress is indeed obstructed.

It really is a good idea because in an emergency, the main entrance will get crowded because no one really trusts ways out they haven't seen and been through. I think teh personal and live reassurance helps.

And kudo's for VCTMike!

And I'll add that these requirements - management - were ratcheted up significantly as a result of the station fire in Rhode Island. (And don't get me started on indoor pyro - I'm studiously ignoring the flaming broomstick thread as one that would raise my blood pressure.)


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 16, 2013)

I've never seen a slide or audio announcement at a movie theater, large pro-theater, concert in a large venue, etc... It's a fantastic idea, but I've never seen it anywhere. I'm afraid that the life safety code is simply not nearly as widely accepted or followed as it should be. 

Sadly most spaces seem to only follow whatever the most basic guidelines the local AHJ gave in the last inspection. While individually many of us are very safety conscious we simply are not safety pro-active enough as an industry.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jan 16, 2013)

Not disagreeing but I know the trained crowd management thing is catching on with AHJs checking on it, and some states offering a course or sylabus. That and assigning the responsibility of the announcements and other tasks (like checking that doors will open) to a designated person will eventually make it more common. It's just like someone in charge of a shop becomes the likely fall guy if someone gets hurt, and has a clear impact on how vigilant that person is. The Station fire has changed a lot of things.


----------



## josh88 (Jan 16, 2013)

The station fire affects my life almost every day since it was around the corner our AHJ is a pain in the ass....which once I get over occasional frustration, is a good thing that I appreciate. He's not unreasonable, there's just a lot off limits and pretty regular walkthroughs of all our spaces.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kmccoy (Jan 18, 2013)

In my touring experience, about 25% of venues will ask me to play a preshow announcement which includes this information. Sometimes it's solely this info, sometimes it's also a promo for upcoming shows.

Kevin McCoy


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jan 20, 2013)

Kudos to the 25%. Keep a list and you might make some good income as an expert in litigation against those that don't. I hope you don't become a defendant because you didn't ask if they wanted an announcement.


----------



## Robert (Jan 20, 2013)

Since the Great White Fire, I have been playing an announcement in each of my spaces detailing the exits and emergency procedures. The cast loves to do this in an accent or in dialog relating to the show. Lately the mega-plex movie hoses I go to have been playing an announcement covering saftey and exits as well. Folks if your not doing this, it might be time. We also have a VOG mic in the booth and train the Stage Manager to repond to emegencies and to give direction to the audience. Mainly in case of a stoppage in the show and not an emergency. My counterpart in another department plays an announceent at another Theatre he works at, yet refuses to make one for his space. Says since he is not required to do it, it will create more liabilty if he starts to adhear to current building code requirements. I think this is selfish and narrow-minded.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 20, 2013)

When I went to see Zarkana on Christmas eve, the performers address emergency exiting in their pre-show anouncement (along with no photography and all that jazz). I don't remember anything like that in other shows that I have seen in the past. Makes you wonder if it will end up with flight attendant like statements coming soon?


----------



## AudJ (Jan 21, 2013)

I've done shows in various school auditoriums, colleges, amateur theaters in upstate NY, and all of them have had an announcement in various forms indicating the fire exits. In the schools, principals genereally made sure such an announcement occured. I wonder if there is some administrative training that points out this requirement.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 22, 2013)

AudJ said:


> I've done shows in various school auditoriums, colleges, amateur theaters in upstate NY, and all of them have had an announcement in various forms indicating the fire exits. In the schools, principals genereally made sure such an announcement occured. I wonder if there is some administrative training that points out this requirement.



It's probably the work of the fire marshalls in that part of the country.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jan 22, 2013)

I think the closer one is to Rhode Island, the more this is enforced.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 22, 2013)

Let's face it the enforcement of the life safety code is slow to spread. While there are some vigilant people who are looking for new ways to keep their facility safe, the vast majority of people are not going to make safety changes until their local AHJ tells them it is required. In some parts of the country the AHJ's are on top of it and are quick to enforce new features of the code, but in many places the AHJ's are overwhelmed with work, may not even know the changes themselves, and are simply worried about making sure the fire alarms and sprinklers work. So these things take time to spread.


----------

